# New to silkies



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Do I have boys or girls? I have two black and two white. They are 12 weeks old.


























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait about four to six months, then you will probably know.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I can never tell for sure until before they crow or lay eggs and I've had a few! Good luck for hens though!!!

Although, I did read that you can tell by looking at the head feathers. Which I did and always was right. (Hindsight)

Males have long steamer feathers on their head and girls have rounded feathers( the same length all over). Normally noticeable at about 16 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I have about 8 that was hatched on christmas and 6 are laying egss and 3 are crowing. But I have one that not doing either. Sometimes I think roo but other times I don't know. Their so hard somethings


----------

